# How Do I Convert MP3 Audio Book to Play on Ipod



## ken278 (Dec 28, 2006)

I have an audio book in MP3 format and I want to play it on my Ipod. Is this possible and
how do I convert it to proper format if it is possible?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Our daughter has a video iPod and it has no problems playing MP3 files. If you are using iTunes to manage your iPod, are there any problems just adding it to your iTunes library?


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Yes, ipods play mp3's anyway. No need to convert.


----------

